# Awkward



## TimothyJinx (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sure we've all ended up with some shots that were awkward and never ended up being delivered to the client/friend. I know I have plenty of these!


----------



## runnah (Jun 4, 2013)

I have tons of DERP photos of people making speeches.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 4, 2013)

"Who are you, and why are we snuggling?"


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 4, 2013)

runnah said:


> I have tons of DERP photos of people making speeches.



Anything as good as this?


----------

